# Quantum Smoke PT30 users ?



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm looking to see if anyone has used the new Quantum Smoke reels for a decent amount of time. I have an opportunity to buy 2 of the PT30's for $120 a piece. They feel like a really nice reel and they are loaded with quality parts and features, but that doesn't mean they will last. Some reports have said that the line is not laid evenly on the spool. I haven't really been able to find anything other than that. Currently I use Stradics exclusively, but for the price I almost can't resist. Stradics are good reels, but IMO the quality has suffered a little over the past few years. Shimano has changed a few critical internal parts from metal to plastic and to me that can't be a good thing. These reels will solely be used for freshwater and I only need to get 3 years out of them. Being a gear junkie, after 3 years I'm ready for new reels anyway, if that long. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have a EXo which is nearly the same reel its just a little lighter and another bearing or 2. I have had zero issues with line lay and wind knots, not 1 wind knot. I think they are great reels and the 120 dollar price is not bad at all. You should see if you can get the pti model at a discount price like that then you will be set, but regardless I think they are great reels


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I haven't seen the smoke reels anywhere cheaper than $120. Have you? if so, where. Thanks for your input. I don't think I will be disappointed. If I am, I'll just sell em.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Quantum=Walmart=Garbage 

I have not carried Quantum Reels in any of the shops I have worked in for over 8 years. Too Many problems with them, Including the entire Reel Foot Breaking of on a Cast. There are WAY better Reels out there for the same amount of Money.. You could get a Penn Battle for 30 dollars less, and IMHO a Much better Reel.. 

JAM


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

What the hell does Walmart have to do with anything? 

I've had excellent experiences with Quantum PT reels.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess JAM is saying that because you can order a Smoke reel through Walmart online that they are garbage. My buddy has a couple of Battles that are pretty much garbage IMO and in his too. All major reel manufacturers make low end to high end reels. Almost all reels today are made in Asia due to manufacturing costs or else we would be bitching about how much the USA made reels cost. Probably double at best. It makes perfect business sense for companies to have their reels built in Asia and not here. What it really comes down to is QC at the factories. Some I'm sure are better than others. To say that Quantum is garbage because you can buy their products through Walmart is pretty unfair at best, especially when Quantum sponsors one of the highest $ earners in professional bass fishing. I know KVD doesn't use the same stuff that we buy over the counter, but the reel basics are the same. I'm sure someone somewhere has bought a Stella or a Steez and had it malfunction, but that doesn't mean that they are garbage. I think in all things, there are always a few that are defective for one reason or another. I guess it's the old Ford vs Chevy deal. I'm looking for on the water experience, not opinions. You know what they say about opinions!!


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

I own both Quantum Smoke Inshore pt and Shimano Stradic CI4. I have had zero problems with both reels. I sold a Penn Battle 4000 about a month ago that i had for 2 years. It held up good and performed great but it was no where near as smooth as my Smoke and weighed twice as much. My Quantum and shimano performed alot better than my battle under a heavy load. Overall, all three reels are great but the Battle is not as good as my Quantum Smoke or my Ci4. 

Jam have you ever owned a Quantum Smoke? If not you have no business on the thread...


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks. That's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

3 years of use in freshwater only....smoke may be overkill even at $120...


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

JAM said:


> Quantum=Walmart=Garbage
> 
> I have not carried Quantum Reels in any of the shops I have worked in for over 8 years. Too Many problems with them, Including the entire Reel Foot Breaking of on a Cast. There are WAY better Reels out there for the same amount of Money.. You could get a Penn Battle for 30 dollars less, and IMHO a Much better Reel..
> 
> JAM


lol, well you can also get Shimano toriums, bait runners, curados, abu Garcia 7000 c3's, shimano stradics and so forth all from walmart. Does that make them junk as well? Have you ever used one? They weigh several ounces less have all metal frames, better bearings, stronger and more innovative drag systems, better materials, all stainless internals, should I go on? Battles are great but nowhere near on par with the smoke. I have had 2 battle 2000s and the bail spring broke on both of them not to mention the finish flaking off of the body. 

If you can find the smoke at 120 get it. If not spend a bit more and get the smoke pti, the exo, or a stradic.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

The reels I can get for 120 are the sl25pti models. Think I'm gonna pull the trigger on them. I have Stradic FI's and FJ's now. I'm just not too happy with some of the plastic parts they have decided to use in place of metal. Anyway, thanks for the thoughts guys. The decision is getting easier to make now.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

If you do get them, make sure they have the right grease in them. Some EXOs ended up with something in there that WASN'T hot sauce. (White instead of red, thick and tacky almost.)

I got one used that was this way, and wasn't as smooth as it should have been. Took it apart, cleaned it up, regreased it with the correct grease, and it's _buttery_ smooth now.


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow the pti for 120 is a steal.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

pwall1988 said:


> I own both Quantum Smoke Inshore pt and Shimano Stradic CI4. I have had zero problems with both reels. I sold a Penn Battle 4000 about a month ago that i had for 2 years. It held up good and performed great but it was no where near as smooth as my Smoke and weighed twice as much. My Quantum and shimano performed alot better than my battle under a heavy load. Overall, all three reels are great but the Battle is not as good as my Quantum Smoke or my Ci4.
> 
> Jam have you ever owned a Quantum Smoke? If not you have no business on the thread...


JAM runs a kayak fishing charter, he has forgotten more about spinning reels than you will ever know. Try finding parts for a two year old quantum. I did a few times and it ain't happening


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I guess you could always order a few extra parts now while they are available just to have on hand. If it lasts me 3 years, that's fine with me. I have a tendency to buy new gear every couple of years anyway.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> JAM runs a kayak fishing charter, he has forgotten more about spinning reels than you will ever know.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

This is a funny post, if you want a person who actually knows what there talking about in spinning reels I would talk to Alan hawk he has a website and does a lot of reviews on reels. Btw every reel is garbage unless its a stella,saltiga and even they break. For a reel that cost $120 you fish it till it breaks and then get a new one.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

Ricky Kellum fishing guide made a comment on one of his FB posts about his new Smoke 2500s by Quantum working great. Of course he was holding a fat drum and speck up in the pic. He said that these reels were not available yet.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

planb said:


> I guess JAM is saying that because you can order a Smoke reel through Walmart online that they are garbage. My buddy has a couple of Battles that are pretty much garbage IMO and in his too. All major reel manufacturers make low end to high end reels. Almost all reels today are made in Asia due to manufacturing costs or else we would be bitching about how much the USA made reels cost. Probably double at best. It makes perfect business sense for companies to have their reels built in Asia and not here. What it really comes down to is QC at the factories. Some I'm sure are better than others. To say that Quantum is garbage because you can buy their products through Walmart is pretty unfair at best, especially when Quantum sponsors one of the highest $ earners in professional bass fishing. I know KVD doesn't use the same stuff that we buy over the counter, but the reel basics are the same. I'm sure someone somewhere has bought a Stella or a Steez and had it malfunction, but that doesn't mean that they are garbage. I think in all things, there are always a few that are defective for one reason or another. I guess it's the old Ford vs Chevy deal. I'm looking for on the water experience, not opinions. You know what they say about opinions!!


No I am sayin that because they are CRAP, Having worked in Tackle Shops for goin on 11 years, I get to see lots of things.. I will never forget Big Ed Stanley breaking the Reel Foot on the Cast while Drum Fishing a Cabo, that Quantum gave him to field test. Needless to say Field Test Failed. 

Someone hit of Parts availability, there is none for Quantum, nor will you find anyone that works on them. 

Walmart was thrown in there as a JOKE, as they were the only ones sellin them back in the day... 

And yes KVD does use the stuff bought over the counter, but that means nothin to me cause I fish more then he does.. I fish 260 + days a Year.. 

I am sayin they are CRAP, and you would be better off with a Penn or a Daiwa.. 

KVD ain't fshin Salt, fresh water is good for reels, salt ain't.. 
JAM


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

While we're hovering around the subject, I would like to point out that I agree with JAM about the equipment that professional tour guys use. They use it literally ONCE, and then get brand new stuff from their sponsor for the next outing. This isn't to say it isn't any good, but is absolutely no measure of durability.

You may now continue with your regularly scheduled spinning reel argument.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

NC KingFisher said:


> JAM runs a kayak fishing charter, he has forgotten more about spinning reels than you will ever know. Try finding parts for a two year old quantum. I did a few times and it ain't happening


Try finding parts for a shimano saragossa f series that has just stopped production for their new model last month and are no longer making parts for them. Guess shimano sucks also with your theory.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

John81 said:


> Try finding parts for a shimano saragossa f series that has just stopped production for their new model last month and are no longer making parts for them. Guess shimano sucks also with your theory.


Yes Shimano Does Suck have not liked them since they have changed the Stradic several years ago.. Lots of Plastic pieces where they should not be.. Own a few of the Older ones, never would consider buyin a newer one.. JAM


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I agree with JAM on the Shimano gripe. In saltwater I fish th Stradic FI models. I break them completely down after each use and have had 0 problems. I'm not happy with what Shimano has done with changing critical parts to plastic from metal on their newer models, but that's my opinion. I'm asking about these smoke reels for use strictly in freshwater rivers for smallmouth. They will never see huge fish that destroy the drag or break reel feet off. Nor will they ever see saltwater. About the reel foot breaking off, besides that, what specific problems have you experienced, repaired, or otherwise seen with the smoke line of reels? I'm not being an ass, I just want to know so I can make an informed decision. Even critics have to agree that the new smoke reels are loaded with quality parts and the technology is state of the art. Most reel brand arguements are solely based on opinions and not hands on experience or they are from reps that have used them for a couple hours and of course they are the greatest thing since sliced bread. Of course they are!! It just doesn't make sense to me that for whatever product you are talking about, whether fishing gear or anything else, upon reading all the reviews, half say it's the best thing ever and the other half say its the biggest POS ever. How can that be. I know part of it is due to the level of experience of the user, but other than that I'm at a loss when trying to figure that out. Yall have managed to make my brain hurt thinking about this. I know....I asked for it. Lol. Thanks for all the input from everyone. it's well appreciated.


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

JAM said:


> Yes Shimano Does Suck have not liked them since they have changed the Stradic several years ago.. Lots of Plastic pieces where they should not be.. Own a few of the Older ones, never would consider buyin a newer one.. JAM


Let me know when you manufacter/engineer a reel and ill be sure to test it out. Also make sure to keep it in the same price point.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

John81 said:


> Let me know when you manufacter/engineer a reel and ill be sure to test it out. Also make sure to keep it in the same price point.


Don't need to do that John81, I have a Daiwa Sponsorship with Rodgers Southeast, and field test reels for them.. Let me know when u stop being an @ss. Just tryin to help a brother out, if you don't want my opinion do not ask for it..

I have probably fished more in One year then, then you will fish in your Life.. Just sayin... 

JAM


----------



## John81 (Apr 24, 2007)

JAM said:


> Don't need to do that John81, I have a Daiwa Sponsorship with Rodgers Southeast, and field test reels for them.. Let me know when u stop being an @ss. Just tryin to help a brother out, if you don't want my opinion do not ask for it..
> 
> I have probably fished more in One year then, then you will fish in your Life.. Just sayin...
> 
> JAM


Thats very doubtful as i average atleast 1 trip per week usually. And why would you listen to somone sponsered by a different reel manufacter for advice on a different brand. Let me call up penn and ask them if shimano makes better reels i bet i know what they will say. Also why did daiwa make the exceller with less quality parts but keep them same price point?


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Knew this was coming!! Anyone else?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

planb said:


> Knew this was coming!! Anyone else?


Sure why not....lol

I know your targeting smallies but how are you fishing for them?

Meaning I have rods/reels that I use while wading and canoeing that are 40$ specials at best and all though I would like a better real/rod it makes no sense to buy them.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Jam, we're not asking you to give your opinion. We're asking for hands on experience!!!! If you have zero experience with the reel why are you still on the thread??? I don't give a damn if you own Bass Pro, still doesn't mean you know anything about the smoke series. Unless you've actually used them for fishing.

planb, if i had the chance to grab the smoke reel for $120, i would've already pulled the trigger.


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Meaning I have rods/reels that I use while wading and canoeing that are 40$ specials at best and all though I would like a better real/rod it makes no sense to buy them.


For those of you that fish once a month or about 20 times a year i would go with what Chris says. But if you go every week and put your reels thru alot of abuse, don't waist your time with cheap 40 dollar spinning reels. You'll end up replacing them every year.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

pwall1988 said:


> For those of you that fish once a month or about 20 times a year i would go with what Chris says. But if you go every week and put your reels thru alot of abuse, don't waist your time with cheap 40 dollar spinning reels. You'll end up replacing them every year.


Late spring through summer yields about 20-30 trips a year in my canoe, 4 rods for me, plus if I take the wifey a few more....

40$ a Rod and 40$ a reel adds up quick when you dump and lose a few. Hard to tie down rods on a canoe....

I get 1-3 years out of them when I "can" keep them clean, meaning all the mud and crap on a 40$ reel or for that matter a 120$ reel equals doomsday for the most part.

I have high dollar setups in the over 400 bones range and I would cry if I trashed them on smallies...

Smallies to me is up close and personal fishing, but my wallet dictates what gear I use...

Just making a point.....

Carry on


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

Point taken...nothing wrong with $40 dollar reels. I just prefer $100+ reels.:beer:


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Being that I live at least 3hrs from any salt, the majority of my fishing is for smallmouth and stripers in my local rivers out of a SOT. We do take the boat to the coast several times a year for a few offshore tourneys and travel up to NJ every year to hit the striper run on the Hook.
Every single spinning reel I own is a Stradic FI or FJ and I have one Sustain. They have served me well, but I am looking to make a change due to, IMO, the quality of Shimano has gone done while the price goes up slightly each year. I've been fishing hardcore for at least 25 years and I'd like to believe that I know quality gear when I see it. Buying a new model of anything is always iffy. All you can do is buy it and use it, try and find some real user reviews and talk to people who have used it. Other than that it's a crap shoot. I bought the reels for $120 a piece. They will be here by Thursday and I'll use em this weekend. The worst that can happen is that I just blew $240 and then I'll sell them to someone else to get a few bucks back. No worries.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

John81 said:


> Thats very doubtful as i average atleast 1 trip per week usually. And why would you listen to somone sponsered by a different reel manufacter for advice on a different brand. Let me call up penn and ask them if shimano makes better reels i bet i know what they will say. Also why did daiwa make the exceller with less quality parts but keep them same price point?


260 + days to around 50 times a year O.K.Yeah thats the same .. I suggest you re-read I actually suggested a Penn, due to price point.. I only fish the Hi end stuff so I do not suggest Daiwa, Daiwa hooks me up because of Kayaking, with your logic I would only have Daiwa Reels in our Shop, Not so... My main Gig Is Tackle Shop, so I recommend what is best for the situation.. The Excellar was changed drastically 3 years ago, and the price went North as well.. Dude I ain't tryin to argue with any of you all, especially folks with 4 posts( not you some of the other in the peanut gallery) .. I will speak my Opinion, take it or leave it, I will let my fishin do the talkin.. Want to go Citation for Citation???
Too busy catchin Fish to worry about Internet Fishermen, sure go buy the Quantum, try to find parts for it 2 years later.. I will bet you they will not have them.. Just My Professional Opinion.. 

JAM


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

planb said:


> Knew this was coming!! Anyone else?


Why would Jam bite the hand that feeds him?


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

planb said:


> Being that I live at least 3hrs from any salt, the majority of my fishing is for smallmouth and stripers in my local rivers out of a SOT. We do take the boat to the coast several times a year for a few offshore tourneys and travel up to NJ every year to hit the striper run on the Hook.
> Every single spinning reel I own is a Stradic FI or FJ and I have one Sustain. They have served me well, but I am looking to make a change due to, IMO, the quality of Shimano has gone done while the price goes up slightly each year. I've been fishing hardcore for at least 25 years and I'd like to believe that I know quality gear when I see it. Buying a new model of anything is always iffy. All you can do is buy it and use it, try and find some real user reviews and talk to people who have used it. Other than that it's a crap shoot. I bought the reels for $120 a piece. They will be here by Thursday and I'll use em this weekend. The worst that can happen is that I just blew $240 and then I'll sell them to someone else to get a few bucks back. No worries.


In that case you should have followed JAM's advise and gone with the Battle....

Many threads and reviews on this site and this would be the first one that has had anything bad at all to say about them.

I have 9 of them btw and nothing bad at all to say 

Good luck with Craigslist


----------



## pwall1988 (Aug 16, 2013)

The thread is named "Quantum Smoke PT30 users ?" "Not what do you suggest over the Quantum smoke PT30?"... The guy is looking for hands on experience and you Jam cannot offer that. It doesn't take somone with thousand post to understand somthing this simple.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

It's funny how this thread has evolved. It went from actual reel discussions to a full blown, I have better and have done more than you, man vs. man competition just as it usually does. It's like a friggin soap opera !! My sincere thanks to everyone, especially to the guys who tried to help a brother out. I'll use em like I do all my other reels and time will tell if it was a good or bad decision. Thanks again.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

5.2.1 verses 6.2.1 would be a biggy for me


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

@ Chris worthington- Go with the Battle ? Really? The Penn Battle 3000, which is comparable in reel class size to the Smoke that I'm considering buying, weighs 4.1 oz more. I really don't think that would balance out too well on a 7ft ML Loomis rod. Do you. IMO, that's a really heavy reel to be throwing 1/8 oz. artificials with 15#braid all day especially when it's pretty unbalanced. I appreciate the well wishes with craigslist. Real cool of you. Hope ya feel better now.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

planb I think your mind was made up before you even started this thread.


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

planb said:


> i'm looking to see if anyone has used the new quantum smoke reels for a decent amount of time. I have an opportunity to buy 2 of the pt30's for $120 a piece. They feel like a really nice reel and they are loaded with quality parts and features, but that doesn't mean they will last. Some reports have said that the line is not laid evenly on the spool. I haven't really been able to find anything other than that. Currently i use stradics exclusively, but for the price i almost can't resist. Stradics are good reels, but imo the quality has suffered a little over the past few years. Shimano has changed a few critical internal parts from metal to plastic and to me that can't be a good thing. These reels will solely be used for freshwater and i only need to get 3 years out of them. Being a gear junkie, after 3 years i'm ready for new reels anyway, if that long.* any thoughts are appreciated*. Thanks


Ask and you shall receive....ta da!


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

One more thing, I believe I was the first to ask what kinda fishing your doing and how.

Not knowing that is the result in this thread and hostility amongst anglers, shame


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

planb said:


> It's funny how this thread has evolved. It went from actual reel discussions to a full blown, I have better and have done more than you, man vs. man competition just as it usually does.


of course. this is just the way of the man world. conversations about cars, sports, guns, religion, politics, etc. all end up the same way. it's inevitable. the alternative would be men admitting that others are better/more knowledgeable than them about manly things. i dunno who's gonna start, but it sure as hell won't be me!


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Nah, if my mind was made up I wouldn't have asked. You guys all know how it is when buying a fairly new model of anything. My bad, I thought I was clear on what they would be used for. It's no biggie either way. The bottom line is every hardcore fisherman has their favorites and everything else is garbage...I get that. I've been guilty of that myself. It's always been that way and probably will remain that way forever. I was just looking for some input from guys that have used them before. That's all. I sure as hell didn't come here to get in a big argument with a bunch of dudes over a damn reel, that's for sure.


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

planb said:


> Nah, if my mind was made up I wouldn't have asked. You guys all know how it is when buying a fairly new model of anything. My bad, I thought I was clear on what they would be used for. It's no biggie either way. The bottom line is every hardcore fisherman has their favorites and everything else is garbage...I get that. I've been guilty of that myself. It's always been that way and probably will remain that way forever. I was just looking for some input from guys that have used them before. That's all. I sure as hell didn't come here to get in a big argument with a bunch of dudes over a damn reel, that's for sure.


Well the reviews I have seen thus far on these reels are more or less manufacturer reviews.....

I would like to know after you have used them as to if you can revisit this thread and let us know how things panned out.

Fish On !!

Chris


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Will do. I'm as curious as anyone. As we all know, other than specs, manufacturer reviews are absolutely worthless to say the least. I am impressed with some of the materials and components though. We'll see what happens after 6 months of hard fishing how they hold up. Thanks again guys. I'll see if I can come up with something else good that we can all argue about since we're all really good at it. LOL. Happy Fishing to all.


----------



## jakuka (Oct 12, 2009)

With all the tension in this thread you'd think it was mid January with a case of cabin fever going around. 




planb said:


> I'm looking to see if anyone has used the new Quantum Smoke reels for a decent amount of time. I have an opportunity to buy 2 of the PT30's for $120 a piece. They feel like a really nice reel and they are loaded with quality parts and features, but that doesn't mean they will last. Some reports have said that the line is not laid evenly on the spool. I haven't really been able to find anything other than that. *1.* Currently I use Stradics exclusively, but for the price I almost can't resist. Stradics are good reels, but IMO the quality has suffered a little over the past few years. Shimano has changed a few *2.*critical internal parts from metal to plastic and to me that can't be a good thing. These reels will solely be used for freshwater and I only need to get 3 years out of them. Being a gear junkie, *3. *after 3 years I'm ready for new reels anyway, if that long. Any thoughts are appreciated. Thanks


Given that the OP was:

*1.* looking for a good value for less than the cost of a Stradic
*2.* concerned with having a reel with more metal parts
*3.* looking to replace his reel after 3 years

Suggesting a Battle was not entirely unreasonable. As annoying as it can sometimes be to get suggestions that are different from what the original intentions were, this one actually makes sense. A good value for the performance. More metal construction than anything else at this price point. And it will sell fast (they move pretty quick on the Marketplace forum) and hold its value better (parts availablity) than the quantum after three years when he's through with it.

Best of luck to the OP. I can't help you much other than to say with spinning reels I can't seem to part with Shimano. Everytime I tried something different, including the Smoke, I kept coming back to my Shimanos. No bad experiences, just a personal preference with the general 'feel' of fishing them over the course of a day. I hope you get the answers you were looking for.


----------



## smacks fanatic (Oct 16, 2010)

pwall1988 said:


> The thread is named "Quantum Smoke PT30 users ?" "Not what do you suggest over the Quantum smoke PT30?"... The guy is looking for hands on experience and you Jam cannot offer that. It doesn't take somone with thousand post to understand somthing this simple.


The OP said "any thoughts appreciated". People are giving "their thoughts"....


----------



## Chris_Worthington (Jul 13, 2012)

jakuka said:


> With all the tension in this thread you'd think it was mid January with a case of cabin fever going around.


I have cabin fever kinda and not to throw the thread off track but for god sakes when is October gonna get here !!!


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

No joke. Counting the days it seems.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

So how bout them shakesperes


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

NC KingFisher said:


> So how bout them shakesperes


I prefer FishBonz or Zebco....

JAM


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

..well being old and set in my ways...Let me tell U why I don't want a Quatam......in the beginning when Zebco brought those things out they had a salt reel called a Great White......it was an absolute NIB piece of S#$%^........well for many of us its impossible to make a 1st impression twice....I have Penn and Diawa and She mano.....and YEARS of experience with them.....I fully intend to get 3 more Diawa 1300 ss's before they are discontinued.........(trout reels!!!)
....but I won't buy Kia, Hyundia and nothing else that ain't Cheverolet or Chrysler or Ford.......(guess its bad to get old!!)


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

Other than personal preference, can someone explain to me how one reel or another is a POS, when you can crack open the reels and all the parts are just about identical, both in materials and configuration, except for some of the materials of particular parts may be better than others and some have a few more bearings etc. I don't understand the logic. I think a lot of it is what the brand name represents as a whole in the fishing industry. Why would some of the oldest tackle manufacturers not be able to produce a high end reel and it be competitive with other brands. Almost all of them are made in Asia with the exception of a few reels that are made here or in Europe, so unfortunately, the whole made in the USA pride thing doesn't hold much weight any more. To each his own. Use what works for you and what you can afford.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

planb said:


> Other than personal preference, can someone explain to me how one reel or another is a POS, when you can crack open the reels and all the parts are just about identical, both in materials and configuration, except for some of the materials of particular parts may be better than others and some have a few more bearings etc. I don't understand the logic. I think a lot of it is what the brand name represents as a whole in the fishing industry. Why would some of the oldest tackle manufacturers not be able to produce a high end reel and it be competitive with other brands. Almost all of them are made in Asia with the exception of a few reels that are made here or in Europe, so unfortunately, the whole made in the USA pride thing doesn't hold much weight any more. To each his own. Use what works for you and what you can afford.


I agree that internals often look similar. When I pop open the hood on a corvette it is just about identical to the Malibu. Why is there a 40K difference in price? Both have engines, both have transmissions, and both will get you to where you want to go. The guts of coffee grinders have not changed much over years. What makes the difference in a POS, a decent reel and a high dollar reel are components and tolerances. Brand X can make a reel with Abec 1 bearings throughout, forged, gears, magnesium pinions and gears, accept much more varience in tolerance of parts and keep things loose, etc. and charge $40 and make 20% profit. Brand Y can use abec 5 bearings, Forged steel gears and pinions, tighten up tolerance to a couple thousandths of an inch, toss parts that dont fit in spec, aluminum housing, SS pinion, etc. and charge $150 and make 15% profit. Look at these reels side by side and to most people you will not see a difference. Everything looks nearly identical. Fish them side by side for two years and see which one holds up better. 5 years later and the bearings are trashed because a couple times you drank a few after fishing instead of quickly rinsing, you let your nephew or son fish it and by default it got dropped in the sand. Which one is most likely to have parts to replace and fix it good as new? Product support costs money. 

To me it is just a price point market. Guys who want to spend < $100 bucks on new reels are the ones who will trash and replace. Those who spend $100-$200 want more life and will do minor servicing to extend the life of the reel but find it silly to spend more then $200 for a single reel. (I fit this mold). And there are those who will spend whatever to get the "best" or newest thing on the market and treat it like jewelry more so then a tool. No one is right no one is wrong. We all have different preferences in what we like. We dont all like blonds with big boobs and empty noggins. It's your money, do what you want. But if opinions are asked for dont get pissed off when you get one that is different then what you wanted to hear.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

I didn't ask for opinions. I asked for user reviews. And who said I was pissed? So many of you guys get so defensive over this stuff. I guess that's just assumed because it's obvious that some guys do get pissed off over stuff like this. I really don't think comparing a Corvette to a Malibu is a fair analogy. I'm talking about comparing reels that are within the same price point. I think we all realize that you get what you pay for with most things. The insides of two $150-$200 reels are almost identical in configuration, I don't care what brand it is. It's just the way spinning reels work. Use the Stradic and the Smoke for example. If the tolerances are the same or very very close, which they are, how can having better quality and more bearings, ceramic drag washers, titanium bail wire, and overall lighter weight be a bad thing. I guess because it's a Quantum and not a Shimano, Penn, or Daiwa.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

planb said:


> I didn't ask for opinions. I asked for user reviews. And who said I was pissed? So many of you guys get so defensive over this stuff. I guess that's just assumed because it's obvious that some guys do get pissed off over stuff like this. I really don't think comparing a Corvette to a Malibu is a fair analogy. I'm talking about comparing reels that are within the same price point. I think we all realize that you get what you pay for with most things. The insides of two $150-$200 reels are almost identical in configuration, I don't care what brand it is. It's just the way spinning reels work. Use the Stradic and the Smoke for example. If the tolerances are the same or very very close, which they are, how can having better quality and more bearings, ceramic drag washers, titanium bail wire, and overall lighter weight be a bad thing. I guess because it's a Quantum and not a Shimano, Penn, or Daiwa.


I'm with you on this. I wasnt directing being pissed at you really. Reading back through I can see the interpretation. I was making a general statement. I agree that similar priced reels are typically similar build quality. Its a Ford/Chevy debate over brand. For the record, I had a Quantum Catalist the second year they came out. I landed more 30+lb stripers on that thing in one year then any other reel I have ever had. Lasted 4 years of heavy surf fishing and never failed. Only reason it crapped out was because I heated the anti reveres too much and melted the teflon inside. Use what makes you confident.


----------



## planb (Aug 26, 2010)

No worries. It's all good. You know how it is when spending a bunch of money on something new. It's nice to hear the good and bad first if possible before you throw down on it.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

...IF u buy to USE...To LAST...To MAKE MEMORIES WITH...u DON'T want to get a new reel every 6 months or even ever year....I came from an age where a DOLLAR was a DOLLAR......I STUDIED OUT before I purchased...
Mitchell 300's and Mitchell 302's had NO BALL BEARING AND WOULD LAST FOREVER....I have a surf fishing bud who started me pomp fishing STILL USING 3 MITCHELL 302'S......
A pos is a reel that blows up in the 1st week, 1st trip....REAL EARLY ON IN YOUR EXPERIENCE!!!!
Diawa made a few reels early on that would EXPODE on the strike!!!!..Pier king fishing, the BALL-BEARING would fly all over the pier on a strike....pos!!!...Beautiful gold spinner....WASTED...SEEN SEVERAL OF THOES..
There are reels u buy to FISH WITH.....and there are reels and rods U buy to look good with on the beach , pier or at the boat ramp....


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

For the curious, I took one apart.

Only plastic: That body cover right above the rotor, the drag knob, and the plastic inside the anti-reverse bearing.

So what do we think about this? Still walmart garbage? opcorn:


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

No now it's your garbage


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

NC KingFisher said:


> No now it's your garbage


Well then, I guess I'll be fishing with a $104 piece of garbage.


----------

